# PC-Werkstatt - Ausstattung ?



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Beim Lesen im Forum und Spaß am Bauen und Modden kommt so die Frage auf :
Was sollte eine PC-Werkstatt an Ausstattung bieten 
Es läßt sich ja im Haushalt so einiges an Werkzeug zusammenfinden, aber was sollte wirklich zum Casemodden vorhanden sein  
Eure Vorschläge bitte 
Daraus könnte ja eine Wunschliste für's Osternest entstehen


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2010)

Ein umfangreiches Dremelset wäre da schon eine sehr solide Grundlage. 

Außerdem vielleicht noch Computerschraubendreher in 3 verschiedenen Größen (Kreuz,Schlitzdreher braucht man eig kaum), Uhrmacherschraubenzieher (solche ganz feinen, gibts immer wieder im Set bei Aldi oder Lidl ^^). Und wenn du richtig am Rad drehen willst, eventuell noch eine Stichsäge. Und vielleicht noch ein Voltmeter.

Damit kommst du erstmal ziemlich weit würde ich sagen. 

Oh, ganz vergessen: Wenns so richtig ans Eingemachte geht, sollte man auch einen Klemmbock sein Eigen nennen.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Ich habe mich gerade mal zum Dremel umgesehen 
Das wäre schon eine gute Sache. 
Ein Elektronik-Lötkolben ist sicher auch ganz brauchbar.
Wenn genug Vorschläge zusammenkommen, kann ich daraus ja mal eine Liste erstellen


----------



## Clonemaster (7. März 2010)

Was ich selbst leider (noch) nicht besitze, aber meiner Meinung fast das Wichtigste
ist, um mit der Hardware arbeiten zu können, wär ein kompletter antistatischer Arbeitsplatz,
also Tischauflage, Bodenmatte, Armband und einen passenden Stuhl.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Da habe ich mir schon selbst ein Kästchen gebastelt.
Bauprojekt, der Schutzleiter und ich selbst sind immer auf Tuchfühlung, wenn es an's Schrauben geht 
Anschluß über einen Schuko-Stecker, bei dem ich die Pins ennommen habe, sodaß nur noch der Schutzleiteranschluß vorhanden ist


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Ein Elektronik-Lötkolben ist sicher auch ganz brauchbar.



OH! Ja natürlich! Hab ich ganz vergessen.  Vielleicht noch ein kleines Schweißgerät...?


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Ein kleines Schweißgerät würde bei Stahlblechgehäusen so manche Schraube oder Niete ersparen können.
Damit könnte man immerhin One Piece Mods zusammenbraten


----------



## alf3181 (7. März 2010)

Was auch cool wäre ist eine komplette CNC-Anlage


----------



## bishop (7. März 2010)

hm ganz unabhängig davon würde ich aber sagen, dass sich das Zeug von alleine ansammelt wenn man sich ein Projekt ausgedacht hat und dann überlegt was an Werkzeug noch fehlt 

Am Anfang wohl am Wichtigsten ist viel Platz zum Ablegen und dreckigmachen, die heimische Küche passt da nicht so gut^^


----------



## rabit (8. März 2010)

Multimeter um Spannungen etc zu prüfen.


----------



## xx00xx (8. März 2010)

Ich wuerde noch einen Benchtable mit ggf. einem Testszstem empfehlen, damit einem im Falle der Faelle nicht alles kaputt geht..

 keine Kommentare zu meiner Rechtschreibung bitte, bin an eiem Englischen Pc...


MfG


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

So langsam wird die Werkstatt zur Werkstatt 
Habe mir heute schon einmal die Modding-Basis besorgt :
Ein Dremel 400 mit allerlei Werkzeugen und eine extra Diamant-Schleifscheibe.
Mal sehen, ob damit auch Glas bearbeitet werden kann 
Ist doch schöner und kratzfester als Plexi 

Eine Benchtable könnte aus einem alten Gehäuse, bzw. dessen Mainboard Tray entstehen (liegt schon in der Ecke)


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

Komplette Antistatik


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Komplette Antistatik



Wurde schon gesagt...

Ein komplettes "PC-Schrauben" Set , mit Lüfterschrauben, Mainboard und Gehäuseschrauben, außerdem eine Heißklebe Pistole, um sich z.b Lüfter Mehrfachstecker zu bauen....


----------



## moe (8. März 2010)

also was auf jeden fall dazugehört:

-erstmal ein sauberer und geräumiger arbeitsplatz
-diverse schraubenzieher
-lötkolben
-dremel
-bohrmaschine / akkuschrauber
-kleinteile (schrauben etc.)


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2010)

Eine Kantbank um Bleche und Aluminium zu biegen wäre auch nicht schlecht. Btw. was hast du denn vor?


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

Mir ist heute neben den nützlichen Popnietzangen noch eine Gewindenietzange aufgefallen.
Tolle Sache, wenn 4-Kant-Rohr als Gehäuserahmen verwendet werden soll.
Einfach Löcher rein und dann Gewindeniete für die Bleche setzen 
Kostet hefige 50.-€ 
Meine EMV-Lösung sieht so aus :


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Eine Kantbank um Bleche und Aluminium zu biegen wäre auch nicht schlecht. Btw. was hast du denn vor?



Ja - so eine Abkantbank wäre Klasse.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren, ob es möglich ist die Biegestellen mit einem Dremelschnitt innen so zu schwächen, daß ein Biegen über die "Schreibtischkante" sauber möglich ist 

Ein konkretes Projekt habe ich noch nicht, bin noch am Ideen sammeln .
Einfälle dazu kommen meist am Wochenende, also besser, wenn Werkzeug und Material schon mal vorhanden sind


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

Bimsmehl! Pinsel, Staubsauger, lackkabine, ein Fön (für die Wakü Unfälle), Heißluftfön, Stichsäge, Dremel, Kreuztisch, Standbohrmaschine, Kantbank, CNC-Fräse, Schraubenzieher aller Art, Pinzetten, Kleber aller Art, eine Laubsäge, ordentlicher Schraubstock, ordentliches Messwerkzeug und das allerwichtigste: ein Hammer! Denn wie wir alle wissen: ohne Hammer ists n Jammer.


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

... und die passende Scheune dazu 
Das Ding in meinem Avatar ist bislang mit Bügelsäge, Laubsäge und Aldi Standbohrmaschine entstanden... und es waren auch diverse Feilen und Gewindebohrer im Einsatz.


----------



## Clonemaster (8. März 2010)

Also wenn wir schon mal soweit sind, wäre ne komplette ComputerGehäuseFertigungsHalle
auch nicht schlecht?!

Ich glaub man sollte ungefähr eingrenzen, was man zu Hause haben *sollte* und was 
optional praktisch wäre xD


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

Für Netzteil-Tests könnte ich mir eine künstliche Last, bestehend aus Auto-Glühlampen vorstellen ... einzeln zuschaltbar 
12V paßt ja schon genau und im 5V- und 3,3V-Zweig funzeln die halt etwas dunkler


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

ordentliches Feilenset?


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

Jau - ganz wichtig - vom Schlüsselfeilenset bis zur Monsterraspel


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Jau - ganz wichtig - vom Schlüsselfeilenset bis zur Monsterraspel



Wo wir dabei sind:

Schieblehre und gute Winkel. Also 90° ist eigentlich ein muss. Wenn man noch andere hat ist das sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Fürs Anzeichnen: Bleistift oder Anreißdinger (wie heißt man die?)


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2010)

Anreißnadel... 

Ich wäre allerdings etwas vorsichtig mit deiner Konstruktion von dem Schukostecker. Fehlerstrom gleich aua... oder ist bei dir alles über den Fi abgesichert? 
Btw. Fi gesicherte Steckdosen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (9. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit Pinremovern? Für Molex und andere Stecker...
Denn Sleeven gehört ja fast schon zum guten Ton


----------



## Burkuntu (9. März 2010)

Ok - Anschlag winkel und Pin-Remover sind auf jeden Fall nötig.
Schieblehre ist sowieso vorhanden, allein schon um die Maße für Bohrungen anzureißen 
Der kastrierte Schukostecker ist völlig unbedenklich - er dient nur dazu, den Kontakt zum Schutzleiter herzustellen.
Einen Stab in den Boden zu hauen und einen Draht durch's Fenster zu ziehen ist doch deutlich aufwändiger 
Habe heute mal das Dremel-Set um einen Winkelantrieb und ein Mini-Bohrfutter ergänzt.
Die Gewindenietzange hat mich auch angelacht, war aber ohne Einsätze und die letzte ihrer Art hier im Baumarkt.
Da muß ich wohl auf Nachschub warten


----------



## rebel4life (9. März 2010)

PACE 2000.

Dremel kann da nicht mithalten. 

Von der Schutzleiterlösung kann ich nur abraten, denn sollte der Schutzleiter mal nen Bruch haben und ein Gerät einen Defekt haben, dann fließt der Strom schön über dich. Kannst zwar durch den 1M Widerstand geschützt sein, aber das muss nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Burkuntu (10. März 2010)

1 MOhm ist schon gewaltig viel, aber die EMV-Geschichte benutze ich i.d.R. bei ausgeschalteten PC, wenn's an's Eingemachte geht 
Original-ESD-Arbeitsplätze haben auch immer diese 1MOhm Widerstände, um den Strom zu bändigen.
Hier geht's ja nur um das Ableiten von statischer Aufladung


----------



## Phenom2 (10. März 2010)

n Feuerzeug zum erhitzen von Schrumfschlauch


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

Kannst doch mitm Heißluftkolben der PACE machen, wozu dann ein langweiliges Feuerzeug? Den Heißluftkolben kann man sogar per Fußpedal bedienen. 

Feuerzeug ist aber echt nur suboptimal, entweder mitm Lötkolbenschaft oder mit Heißluft, hier eignet sich der Weller Partosol P1K recht gut für den Einsteiger, wer mehr will, kauft dann gleich eine Station.


----------



## Burkuntu (10. März 2010)

So ein Heißluftfön mit Aufsatzdüse ist schon eine feine Sache, um gezielt Wärme zuzuführen 
Der Gewebeschlauch zum Sleeven ist nicht so wärmefest wie der Schrumpfschlauch an den Enden 
Ich bin jetzt durch 3 Baumärkte getapert - gibt es keine Muttern M3 mehr  
Es ist mir jedenfalls bislang nicht gelungen, einen simplen Maulschlüssel SW 5,5 zu ergattern 
Rechner modden ist nicht schwer - Werkzeug besorgen dagegen sehr


----------



## Burkuntu (10. März 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Liste gebastelt.
Fehlt hier noch was ? 

= Werkzeug :
- Elektronik Lötkolben
- Heißluftfön
- Multimeter
- Dremel 400
- Bohrfutter Dremel
- Winkeltrieb
- Diamant-Trennscheibe
- Trennscheiben für Stahl und Al
- Tischschraubstock mit Kugelgelenk
- Kantenentgrater
- 90°-Handsenker
- 90°-Senker div Größen
- Bohrersatz vervollständigen
- Gewindebohrersatz
- Körner
- Anschlagwinkel Groß und klein
- Schlüsselfeilenset
- Zangenset
- Pinzetten
- Schraubendreher-Satz
- Uhrmacherschraubendreher
- Popnietzange schlank
- Gewindenietzange + Gewindeniete
- EMV Equipment mit Grundplatte
- PC-Werkzeugsatz
- Wattmeter
- IR-Thermometer !
- Stichsäge ?
- kleine Maulschlüssel ! 
- Werktischlampe(n) -> Standlampe ?
- Leuchtlupe
- Drehteller groß
- Ausdrückwerzeuge für Kontakte
- Glasschneider

= Material :
- Popnieten Normal und Senkkopf 3+4mm
- Gewindenieten M3 und M4
- Plexiglas 
- Kontakte für Netzteil-Anschlüsse, etc.
- Gewebeschlauch
- Schrumpfschlauch
- PC-Schraubensatz
- Ringkerne
- Slotbleche
- LEDs div. Farben
- Gehäusefüße
- Al-Profile
- Al-Blech
- Epoxy-Platten
- Abstandssäulen

= Sonstiges:
- HDD-Dummy
- DvD-Dummy
- MaBo Dummy


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

Kleineteilesortiment + Drehturm.


----------



## Ahab (11. März 2010)

Eine spitze Kombizange. Hab meine iwie verbummelt und habs sofort gemerkt.


----------



## xEbo (11. März 2010)

Ganz wichtig: Pinzette!


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Bernstein Pinzettensatz. Knippex Zangensatz. Uhrenmacherschraubendreher. Aderendhülsenzange, LSA Auflegewerkzeug, Schraubstock, Stanze, Schlosserwinkel, Reichelt, Bürklin, Pollin, Farnell Katalog...


----------



## Burkuntu (11. März 2010)

Prima Ergänzungen 
Habe die Liste mal angepaßt


----------



## Clonemaster (11. März 2010)

Und, rechnest jetzt auch ungefär die Kosten der "Werkstatt" aus? oO xD


----------



## Burkuntu (11. März 2010)

Bloß nicht ... dann wird's doch ein PC von der Stange 
Das meiste sammelt sich sowieso im Laufe der Zeit an oder ist längst vorhanden


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Schreib noch PACE 2000 dazu, dann hast du wahrscheinlich mit dem ganzen Kram ein paar k zusammen.  (allein schon 6 Pinzetten kosten knapp 70€, die Zangen noch mal rund 130€ im Sechserpack in der ESD Ausführung.  )

Wiha Sicherheitsbits, das sind die für die Geräte, bei denen so komische Schrauben drinnen sind (hoffe mal, dass die meisten das jetzt so verstehen).


----------



## N1lle (11. März 2010)

Eine Schlagschnur wäre sicher auch nicht unpraktisch


----------



## Burkuntu (9. November 2010)

Zur PC-Werkstatt ist inzwischen ein Software-Tool hinzugekommen :
Eclipse Helios.
Das Ding arbeitet völlig ohne Späne zu machen und etwaiger Müll kann per Mausklick entsorgt werden


----------



## Baer.nap (9. November 2010)

Minibackofen/mikrowelle muss sein!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2010)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> Minibackofen/mikrowelle muss sein!



ja für karotten-ingwersuppe kochen. 
*
*

 @ TE 

wird das ne pc service werkstatt???


----------



## Burkuntu (10. November 2010)

Ja - aber nur für die eigenen Basteleien 
Der blöde Winter ist wieder im Anmarsch.
Da kann man die Abende wieder zum Basteln an Hard- und Software nutzen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> nur für die eigenen Basteleien



na wen das so ist dan pack ich die große einkaufsliste schnell wieder weg.

aber trotzdem lass ich dir mal ein tip da.
kaufe dir industrieklebstoff im vorratspack.


----------



## Burkuntu (10. November 2010)

2 Komponenten Epoxy sollte in jedem Haushalt ausreichend zur Verfügung stehen 
Habe gerade gesehen, dass man in Java Strings durch ein bloßes + miteinander verkleben kann 
Bin gerade am Softwarebasteln (lernen), was nicht so viele Späne im Teppichboden hinterläßt


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2010)

-Dremel Set
-starke Lampe
-Lappen
-Lötkolben
-Multimeter
-externes, altes Netzteil
-Handschuhe
-Luftdruckspray
-Sleeve
-Schrumpfschläuche
-Feuerzeug
-einen weiteren PC
-Akkuschrauber
-Schraubenzieher /Zange
-diverse Kleinteile

Das wär mal die Minimalausstattung!


----------

